# Newport South Wales GB Knitting & Crochet Group



## elizabethrose (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi all, I know there are a few of us in the area so thought I'd post about our knitting/crochet group. We meet every Friday morning at Mrs T's Vintage cafe which is situated in Beechwood Park, Newport, Gwent. We start at 10 am and run through until 12 noon. At the moment I am on my own mostly but usually there,are three or four of us who meet. It would be lovely to see some new faces, it's very relaxed and informal. The pots of tea are very reasonable and are served in vintage bone China! What more could we ask for  

If anyone would like contact details, please pm me here and I'm happy to give you my email or mobile number if you think it's likely that you can make it.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Still going this group how far from town .


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi, yes though we've changed venue and we are now in Beechwood House, which is still in the park. We run from 9:30 - 12:30 cost is £3 per person but includes tea, coffee and cakes


----------



## melrae (Aug 7, 2017)

Is the crochet club still running at beechwood house on friday morning is please coulfld you provide more details.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Knitting class in Cwmbran library all free tea coffee cakes etc all free.

In hobbyworld in maesglass free on wed/Thursday craft,sewing,knitting.


----------



## frannewberry (May 2, 2018)

Hi I would love to learn to crochet, I have tried to make lots of things but have given up, I would love to have lessons if you would let me join. I live in Maindee.

Thank you

Frances Newberry


----------



## frannewberry (May 2, 2018)

Hi, I have already posted about this but then I saw this post, I would love to join your group, I live in Corelli street so its not too far. I desperately want to learn to crochet.
Look forward to your reply

Thank you 

Fran


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

frannewberry said:


> Hi, I have already posted about this but then I saw this post, I would love to join your group, I live in Corelli street so its not too far. I desperately want to learn to crochet.
> Look forward to your reply
> 
> Thank you
> ...


Maindee librart knitting class on friday 11/1 . Check there.

Hobby craft on tuesday 1 till 3

Cwmbran Thursday 2till 4 in library

all free classes


----------

